# Price info on proof reading music scores?



## nikolas (May 24, 2010)

Hi,

I actually have found a guy, who I trust almost blindly to do the job, but neither of us know exactly the price to go for.

A few info points:

a. We are talking about UK based (both of us, never mind that I'm in Greece right now! :D)
b. The scores in question will be, at first solo piano scores, or very small ensembles. 
c. We are talking about VERY complicated music which needs to be playable as easy as possible. This means that the music is playable (otherwise I would suck as a composer), but I'm very open to suggestions on spelling issues (G# instead of Ab for example), especially cautionary accidentals (with the hell going on in contemporary highly chromatic piano music and chords with 9-10 notes, etc), potential clashing issues (easy to spot I reckon), and anything else.
d. We are talking about a number of books/scores. So it's not a single score of 15 pages/200 bars but currently 3-4 books equalling around 100 pages and no idea how many bars in total. This might expand aggressively, so I do want to base a quote on the idea of a continuous collaboration.

So...

Any info on pricing for proof reading such scores? I am small (*ahem* indie, at this point) and obviously I can't pay the normal Hollywood rates.

Hilfe?


----------



## Dave Connor (May 24, 2010)

Union is $40 per hour here if I recall correctly.


----------



## Dave Connor (May 24, 2010)

Fee's are almost always cheaper, hourly rates can send things way up. In this case If you calculate 3 or 4 hours hours and it takes 5 or so, you still have a good basis to figure the cost by using the hourly rate. You can always add to the fee if you think the employee deserves more.


Sorry Moderators I hit the report button when responding.


----------



## Narval (May 24, 2010)

I agree on hourly rates, they are not the best approach for non-union gigs.

Nikolas, just sent you a PM.


----------



## Jaap (May 25, 2010)

Hey Nikolas,

I did a lot of proof reading in the past (complicated modern scores) for a publisher. I always worked with an hourly wage (same for transcribing, orchestrating and copying jobs)
The way I work is:

My hourly wage is €35 (ex VAT). They send me a part of the scores and tell me how much the total is. Based on all the info I make a quote of the total time needed. It's the same with copyist, orchestrator, transcriber etc. You know more or less by experience how much hours it will be.

I then send out the quote and we set a final price. If the work exceeds the hours of work without any extra from the employer, then the extra hours are at my own cost. If the hours are far less I am honest of course and send a definate invoice which is according to the hours that are made (if you don't do that, it will work against you in the long term). If the employer adds extra things which will add on the hours I will bill it of course.

Most freelancers I know who do this kind of work use this method and most of us are indeed connected to some sort of union (not really a union, but more a collective society).

Just my 2 cents.


----------

